# JPEG images won't display in folders or Windows Photo Viewer



## punchy71 (Feb 5, 2009)

Some of the JPEG images I have in folders won't display. It just shows a blank icon where the photograph or picture should be.
Whenever I try clicking on one of the blank picture icons Windows Photo Viewer automatically tries to open it up and I get the following error message: "Windows Photo Viewer can't open this picture because either Photo Viewer doesn't support this file format, or you don't have the latest updates to Photo Viewer."

Keep in mind these are just plain old JPEG images. They displayed just fine in Windows XP which was what I was using when I transferred these pictures from out of my old computer. 

If it is Windows Photo Viewer that is the culprit, then how do you update it? If it is something else, what could it be?

Thank you


----------



## simonb89 (Jun 18, 2010)

Have you tried opening the picture files with paint or another program?


----------



## punchy71 (Feb 5, 2009)

I tried Microsoft "Paint" and get the following error message: Paint cannot read this file. This is not a valid bitmap file, or its format is not currently supported.

Then I tried Microsoft Office Picture Manager and got the following: a blank icon in the shape of a tiny white square with a red "X" in the middle of it.

Then I tried Microsoft "Windows Live Photo Gallery" and got the following error message: Photo Gallery can't open this photo or video. The file may be unsupported, damaged or corrupted. 


Strange... These images would open just fine in Windows XP, but not in Windows 7.


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

How are you transferring the files? Maybe it is getting corrupted? Do you have some images that work in windows 7 and some that don't? Or is it all .jpgs don't work?


----------



## punchy71 (Feb 5, 2009)

I stored the images on an external hard drive connected to a Windows XP pc. Then I went and bought a laptop with Windows 7 on it and I transferred all the images (all JPEG images by the way) from the external hard drive to the Windows 7 laptops internal c: hard drive. Most of the JPEG images are opening correctly but about 1/4 of them are not.


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

hmm, when you open it do you get a popup? Can you screen shot it and let me see what it says?


----------

